# New Auger!! Salt Fork Weds???



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Want to try my new toy on Weds., anyone going? Hows the ice in the stone house bay?? Hate to go by myself, anyone want to try?? Got 4 ice rods, tackle and bait, and AUGER!! Been over 10 years since my last ice fishing, looking forward to it!! Send PM if you want to fish, should be getting to lake around 10AM


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i want to go ice fishing at salt fork and my dad and his friend want to go to salt fork my the stone house whenever the ice is safe again


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody been to the back side of the lake?? Any ice reports, is it worth driving over? Don't want to get excited about ice fishing and not have ice to drill!! Are there any lakes that are being fished now?? Willing to drive an hour to get my 1st fish of 2011!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Just got back, the ice was 8-11", the new auger was great... got 5 bluegill and 1 crappie, all on waxies.. there were 2 other groups of 2 out, saw a feisty channel pulled out, a bunch of small gill and crappie, nice day to be out! The dam area had a lot of open water, the N. Salem ramp area looked solid but it didn't look like anyone had drilled nearby..


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i_wall_i where did you fush at...hoping to get out this weekend


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Between the stone house and the bridge, you'll see a lot of holes drilled- the ice was thick, easy access, I walked the path toward the stone house. Have fun, hope to hear a good report soon!!


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

Whould love to get out there anyone interested in going have shanty and flasher just need a second person I'm from the zanesville area


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I_WALL_I said:


> Between the stone house and the bridge, you'll see a lot of holes drilled- the ice was thick, easy access, I walked the path toward the stone house. Have fun, hope to hear a good report soon!!


I really want to get out there and try the North Salem ramp area. As much as I've fished that lake, I've never really targeted the Stone House area. Is there structure there? I know a lot of people fish it for saugeye, but wondered what to look for in that area.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian,

It is a pretty rocky flat area. Not exactly sure of the depth. I am def looking to get out there soon as well. It's my hometown lake gives me an excuse to go back to Cambridge!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I also want to try the N. Salem ramp area. Those coves hold some fish, anyone been back there to check the ice thickness? My cousin lives 2 mins from there so I might check that out first if I go back this weekend.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we will be down there this weekend. I'm not sure where we will head yet. I never had much luck with the bigger fish at the covered bridge area. Never caught a saugeye around the stone house either. Might head over towards one of the marinas and see if we can get into some gills and crappie. I was going to head to piedmont, but I don't want to drive that far if the ice is iffy. I'd rather just stick close to the farm.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I would probably find the channel in the stone house area. I myself would also fish the ramp area or the cabin bay ramp are. If you go to the other side of the cabin are you can fish the channels down there also.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Kat-fish-er, PM sent...


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

bttmline is right, there's a channel in the stone house bay thats produced for decades, near shore in a lot of spots-the bays on either side of the N. Salem ramp have been reliable in softwater season for bass, crappie, and eye, with a lot of depth changes and cover in shallow/deep water. Never ice fished it, but it would be great to try! (if the ice is thick enough) Hope to get out this sat or sun, I'm hooked again!! Be safe out there! BTW, is the ice always that loud on a big lake? Sometimes it sounded like a train was flying by under the ice, and it cracked and the water would jump in the holes, is that normal on big lakes?? Only ice fished smaller water and the loud cracks were freaky!!


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

Well is anyone eles going out sat anglernprod and my self will be around covered bridge area hope we have so luck hope to see everyone there


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck guys, I'd be going but my grandma is in ICU and have to pick up my brother a Akron-Canton airport. Heard thru the grapevine there have been some eye picked up back there as well as crappie, blugill and bass. Salt Fork Outdoors has any bait/tackle you need, check the close-out vibee bin!! Be safe, hope to hear a good report!!


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

hey kat-fish-er give me a report on how you do today...hoping to get out there tomorow


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be down there next Sunday and Monday. Where is the covered bridge you speak of? I know where the stone house is, close to there?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Dre, the old covered bridge is on up the bay from the stone house. All thats left now is the memory!! There is plenty of parking, but it would be a tough place to put in a shanty- everyone I saw fishing weds was like me, auger in one hand, bucket in the other. Biggest crappie I caught on salt fork ever was caught in "stump hollow" (17 1/4") in the spring, 6-7 years ago. Look at the maps of the fork and you should see the old channel, probably a good spot to start. If you're talking next week, I might be over too. Have fun!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank I WALL I. I do plan on going out next Sunday and Monday. I know the lake pretty well and have some other spots in mind in addition to the Stonehouse but my cousin lives 2 mins from the lake and he threw out about a dozen different places to try, and he knows the lake very well. He said it is not very well known for ice fishing though, we shall see..


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Might try Sunday afternoon, anybody hit it today?? Was hoping to hear some good reports, any ice reports from other areas of the lake??


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We fished there this afternoon some. Wanted to fish by the marina closest to the lodge, but the marina road was closed today for some reason. Not wanting to raise a ruckus, we decided to head down to the first marina. Drilled some holes off of the first parking lot going towards the marina on the point and ice was 4-6 inches, water clarity was pretty poor. Decided to head towards the stone house area and ended up fishing there. A couple guys were headed out when we headed in, and we were short on time, so we used a couple of their holes, and drilled some of our own. Caught some small crappie and gills, one bass. Ice was a good 7-8 inches of clear ice.

The ranger was watching pretty close for some reason. We tried to stop and talk to him about the marina road being closed, but he must have had other plans. Seems like when you want to talk to them, they don't want to talk to you.


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

Hoss that was anglerprod and my self walking out as u guys were coming in we looked at the ice in the stump field at the covered bridge it was a mess up the water had droped ice was bad so we moved to that side of the bridge we had nice 8in all the way out that we went we got a few fish crapie white bass and some blue gill like to find some other areas to go over there if anyone finds a good area report love to try it


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They close the road going down into the Sugartree marina every winter for some reason. The rangers dont want you down in there when the winter is bad. Good to hear you guys are getting a few fish tho.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, ice on the stone house cove was beautiful. Other areas... not so much. Plenty of other spots I'd like to fish at SF, but the ice is just too iffy in most places. It still felt great to get out there. Hopefuly this week of cold temps will really lock things up!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody been by the N.Salem ramp and drilled? Might have weds. off, hope to get over, (went out on a small pond near home and got a coupla gill) All ice reports welcome!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We went down to North Salem Ramp yesterday afternoon to check it out. Walked out 20 ft or so, 4 hits of the spud and you were through. Hard ice, just not enough of it yet. Roughly 2 -3 inches I would guess. Not enough for me to feel comfortable. That was off of the ramp. Also walked over by mouth of cove and it had same amount of ice. Won't be long though. 10 day forecast looks decent, as long as the snow doesn't pile up too much.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks, Hoss, if the weather doesn't get too bad, might be out to salt fork weds, should have time to hit a promising pond nearby on tues, won't have a bunch of time on the ice, but ya never know!!!:B .... see ya on the ice one of these times!


----------

